# Zeichnen auf imagemap



## janus23 (18. Juli 2012)

Hallo 

Derzeit arbeite ich gerade an einer Applikation, welche ein Bild dynamisch aus der Datenbank liest und dann eine map generiert. Also das man das Bild verlinkt. Ich hoffe es ist verständlich was ich mache^^

Jetzt möchte ich aber auch auf diesem Bild zeichnen. Ich möchte auf ein paar areas in dieser map einen Kreis zeichnen. 
Ich hab schon Javascriptlibraries ausprobiert mit dem man auf divs zeichnen kann. Aber auf Bildern mit maps hat das nicht funktioniert^^

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag wie ich das machen kann?


----------



## Alice (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo. 

Stichwort: SVG!

Ich würde es zumindest so versuchen, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (21. Juli 2012)

Hi,

kann zwar etwas kompliziert werden, aber du könntest auch via PHP mit GD die Bilder bearbeiten...
Oder soll sich das Bild im Browser verändern lassen?


----------

